# JBL Synthesis® set up



## filecat13 (Jul 19, 2009)

I have a JBL Synthesis® One Array system in a dedicated room. The components include these:

3 SAM1HF units
3 SAM2LF units
4 S4Ai surrounds
2 S1S-EX 18" subs
2 S800 amplifiers (bridged)
2 S5160 amps
S400 amp
SDEC4000P
SDEC4000X
SDP-5 processor (like Lexicon MC-8)

These are loaded into a pair of Middle Atlantic racks, along with these:

Oppo BDP-83
Mitsubishi M-V7057 LD
Furman PM PRO Series II (20A conditioner)
Samsung SIR-T451 HDTV OTA receiver

They feed a Mitsubishi HC4900 LCD 1080p projector via HDMI or component, displaying on a Stewart Filmscreen Luxus Deluxe StudioTek 130 Microperf with a 110" diagonal.

All equipment runs through two dedicated 20A circuits.

Treatments include 1", 2", and 4" thick acoustical panels in sizes from 24"x24" to 24"x48" and six polycylindrical diffusers.


----------



## filecat13 (Jul 19, 2009)

Somehow I forgot the Logitech Harmony 1000 remote. With the problems they've caused some folks, maybe that's understandable, but mine has been a good performer.

I also should have mentioned the Nakamichi AC-3 demodulator attached to the LD player.


----------

